
Coinbase Debuts the First Bitcoin Debit Card in the US - sankha93
http://www.wired.com/2015/11/coinbase-unveils-countrys-first-bitcoin-debit-card/
======
maxerickson
Recent discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10601154](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10601154)

------
mrb
Wired's headline is wrong. It is not Coinbase, but Shift who offers the card.
Coinbase, Inc and Shift Financial, Inc are two different companies.

------
MIKarlsen
This seems like something that could be the først major step towards making
Bitcoins usable for the public.

So far, it's been very hard to use Bitcoin for everyday stuff, so if this
turns out to be fairly simple and cheap to use, it might become a global
phenomenon. For now, it seems like the limitations in use based on locality is
the biggest problem with the card.

~~~
aw3c2
Here, I selected some quotes from the article for you:

> “You have to get licenses from each state,”

> The new debit card is available to anyone with a Coinbase account. To sign
> up, you must verify your identity and pay a $10 insurance fee.

~~~
nissehulth
"anyone with a Coinbase account" is a stretch. From the actual Shift card FAQ:

"At this time, only residents of the United States may apply for a Shift Card.

In order to spend bitcoin via Coinbase, cardholders must reside in one of the
following U.S. states: AL, AZ, CA, DE, DC, GA, ID, IA, KS, ME, MS, NE, NV, NJ,
NC, ND, OK, PA, PR, SD, TX, VT, WA, WV"

